# Browser Session selbst gemacht?



## Thallius (4. Dez 2014)

Hi,

ich würde gerne eine App schreiben, welche einen Webservice benutzt. Damit es das darf, muss es sich vorher beim Webservice anmelden. Soweit so gut und auch kein Problem. Das mache ich mit einem HHTP POST Request. Der Webservice erzeugt daraufhin eine $SESSION() mit der ich dann theoretisch die anderen Seiten des Webservices nutzen kann.

Aber hier endet mein Verständnis. Normalerweise läuft dieses Sessionhandling mit einem Brwoser ja vollautomatisch. Sprich, der Server schickt die SessionID an den Client und der speichert die dann z.B. in einem Cookie und sorgt dafür, dass bei jedem weiteren Aufruf einer Seite auf dem Server die Id mitgeschickt wird.

Wie aber mache ich das in meiner App? Woher bekomme ich die SessionID überhaupt? Die muss ja irgendwo in der Antwort des Loginrequests verborgen sein oder?
Wie benutze ich diese Id dann in den nächsten HHTP Requests die ich abschicke, damit der Webservice mich auch wieder erkennt?

Gruß

Claus


----------



## JavaMeister (4. Dez 2014)

Das ist relativ trivial.

Nach dem Login bekommst du einen Principal Objekt (e.g  Benutzername, SessionID, what ever).

Die SessionID ist das Ergebniss von UUID.randomUUID().

Du schickst dann den Prinvipal mit jedem konsequtiven Aufruf deines Webservices mit und evaluierst ob die SessionID noch gültig ist.

Kann man ja auf dem Server ApplicationWide speichern.


----------



## smer4 (5. Dez 2014)

> UUID.randomUUID().


in welchem API gibt es sowas?


----------



## JavaMeister (5. Dez 2014)

Java Standard API


----------

